# One eye won't open



## Ratticus Finch (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey, This morning I noticed Spot won't open his right eye. His other eye is open, but not as prominent as it usually is. I haven't tried too hard, but I can't pull it open either. I don't want to force it or hurt him. It's been like this all day and it was fine last night.

He has one cage-mate and there's virtually no fighting (I've never seen a fight, but I'll infrequently hear a peep or two).

Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would put a clean damp warm cloth over his eyes to see if it helps, don't try to open his eyes at all. Any discharge at all? Have use something different in his cage that could have poke his eyes, like hay? It could be an infection or a scratch too. Are the nails of your rats too long? If he hurt his eye, it is normal that the other eye is squinting as squinting is a sign of pain in rats.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would go see a vet, as eyes are very fragile and something can becomes worse very quickly. Is he hairless by any chance?


----------



## Ratticus Finch (Feb 6, 2016)

He's a pink-eyed white. there's no discharge and his nails aren't too long at all. I can't find any thing that could've poked him. I haven't had him for too long so he's not yet comfortable with excessive handling, so he didn't let me use the damp towel very well. His eyes are open no, but I think that might be due to his activity level skyrocketing (Napping to running for his life). I'll keep checking on him.


----------

